
Vietnam bans China-made phones with maps of '9-dash line' in South China Sea - ilamont
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3814814
======
dfcagency
All of this posturing, and I trust that it’s largely really China, just reeks
of insecurity.

China is driving the world’s biggest lifted truck.

~~~
intrnttrll
And that is different than the Monroe Doctrine? Or vietnam's claim. Or
taiwan's claim.

Or it could just be the rampant anti-china propaganda as a result of the trade
war?

The fact of the matter is everyone is driving the world's biggest lift truck
and everyone is insecure. Especially those who bring it up in the first place.

~~~
cltsang
Your "argument" ignores the ridiculousness of China's nine dash line
altogether. If we just let China continue to do what it does, civilization
will continue to deteriorate.

~~~
yorwba
The only country in the region whose territorial claims seem to be in line
with international maritime law is Brunei; they don't have enough of a navy to
defend ridiculous claims. Everyone else overextends their territorial claims
into international waters.
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/de/South_Ch...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/de/South_China_Sea_claims_map.jpg)

Vietnam is right to complain about China building military bases and
interfering with maritime traffic in the area, but they shouldn't put their
own bases there either. As it stands, they're simultaneously victim and
perpetrator kn this conflict.
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/36/Spratly_...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/36/Spratly_with_flags.jpg)

